# The Black Friday 2011 thread



## noiseboyuk (Nov 19, 2011)

Here we go, fun time - post the deals here. I'm particularly curious to know what NI do - could jump on Komplete or Kontakt upgrades if they discount.

Significant deals that I know of that are already running:

*EWQL* Buy One Get One Free (will there be an extra special Black Friday deal though?)
http://www.soundsonline.com/EW-QL-BOGO

*Kirk Hunter Group Buy* - all their stuff now 75% off
http://www.kirkhunterstudios.com/signup_black_friday_group_buy.php (http://www.kirkhunterstudios.com/signup ... up_buy.php)

*Nomad Integral Studio bundle FX* for $99 upgrade 
http://www.nomadfactory.com/store/upgra ... ryone.html
(Florida music co have a $20 first purchase here - http://www.floridamusicco.com/proddetai ... etters.htm )


----------



## Daryl (Nov 19, 2011)

Guy, I'm really impressed. I didn't even know what Black Friday was. :lol: 

D


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 19, 2011)

Daryl @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> Guy, I'm really impressed. I didn't even know what Black Friday was. :lol:
> 
> D



Ah, well let me enlighten you - it's annual chance for all composers to fret about things they don't really need or want, but are now ridiculously cheap. All here will say to themselves at the end of this week "I know I've already got Hollywood Brass, Cinebrass PRO and VSL Dimenson Brass, and I know xxxx isn't QUITE as good as those, but it's sooo cheap and 4,000GB of content and surely a use for this somewhere, isn't there?"

The answer is usually "no". Remember the equation - 100 no brainers = 1 brainer.

(excuse the cynicism - there's usually something truly great in there!)


----------



## Daryl (Nov 19, 2011)

I must be the worlds worst customer then. I never buy anything that I don't need, when it comes to work. I tend not to buy things that I might need either. Come to think of it, I don't think I even have any spare Violin strings. Hmmmm.

If there was such a great product that I had to have it, I wouldn't wait for the sales, I would just get it. :lol: 

D


----------



## devastat (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't know if this applies to the Black Friday sales, but iZotope has a massive discount on the newly released *Ozone 5 Advanced* until the 1. of December http://www.izotope.com/


----------



## drumman (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's a list of deals. Not necessarily Black Friday stuff, but going on now anyway:

http://rekkerd.org/deals-deals-deals/


----------



## schatzus (Nov 19, 2011)

I am waiting for the Spitfire 50% off everything sale. I know it is coming...


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 19, 2011)

dspQuattro Mac Editing software is 50% off.

http://www.i3net.it/dspquattro/asp/homepage.asp


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 19, 2011)

Waiting for the NI sale. They always have at least something good. As I recall last year was a bonanza. 

Agree with noiseboyuk's analysis. :oops:


----------



## khollister (Nov 20, 2011)

snowleopard @ Sun Nov 20 said:


> Waiting for the NI sale. They always have at least something good. As I recall last year was a bonanza.
> 
> Agree with noiseboyuk's analysis. :oops:



As amazing as the NI deals often are (and the Komplete standard prices are great deals without a sale), I still have not bought Komplete because I just don't see myself using most of it. I have Omnisphere, Trilian and Zebra, so the synths don't interest me enough to learn to use them. And since I have Galaxy, the pianos wouldn't get used. Likewise on the Scarbee bass with Trilian.

Ironically, the stuff I would have bought at a sale price was the full version of Kore and more of the sound packs for it. Since NI decided to kill Kore off, the only thing I would really like (and might actually use) is the Heavyocity Evolve libraries.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 20, 2011)

khollister @ Sun Nov 20 said:


> snowleopard @ Sun Nov 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Waiting for the NI sale. They always have at least something good. As I recall last year was a bonanza.
> ...



Well, everyone needs Kontakt, obviously. The Kontakt library has its moments. I LOVE the Abbey Road drums, which practically made the last update I bought pay for itself.
I did buy the Evolve Mutations bundle, and that was quite worthwhile. Their organs are my go-tos, I like all the synths even if I tend to only use the presets. Guitar Rig is awesome.There's really a lot to like about Komplete. I agree with you about the pianos, though Elektrik Piano is useable.


----------



## khollister (Nov 20, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Sun Nov 20 said:


> khollister @ Sun Nov 20 said:
> 
> 
> > snowleopard @ Sun Nov 20 said:
> ...



Kontakt was a given (I have owned it since V2)


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 20, 2011)

snowleopard @ Sun Nov 20 said:


> Waiting for the NI sale. They always have at least something good. As I recall last year was a bonanza.
> 
> Agree with noiseboyuk's analysis. :oops:





Very true - I believe I was able to get Evolve Mutations 2 for almost 50% off(already had Mut 1).


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 20, 2011)

Black Friday is an American term developed by news commentators to reflect that starting on the day after the American Thanksgiving holiday, driving into Christmas, many American businesses who operate at a loss (in the red), move into profit territory (the black).

The financial terms black and red go back to the days of the typewriter and black and red ribbons. Profits were shown in the black, while losses were shown with typing from the lower red-inked portion of the ribbon. Hence then term, seeing "red ink" or "bleeding red" or "operating in the red." 

Black Friday is another term indicating the "official" start of Christmas season buying which thanks to digital downloads, extends easily through December 25 (Christmas day).


----------



## tumeninote (Nov 20, 2011)

schatzus @ 11/19/2011 said:


> I am waiting for the Spitfire 50% off everything sale. I know it is coming...


That would be so sweet if they did.

NI did have a killer sale last year. Hoping they'll do the same again.


----------



## williemyers (Nov 20, 2011)

schatzus @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> I am waiting for the Spitfire 50% off everything sale. I know it is coming...


so, that would make it.....a cold day in hell??!?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## synthetic (Nov 20, 2011)

Already bought Diva, Cinebrass Pro next week, LASS 2 coming right after that. Expensive time of year.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 21, 2011)

8dio are reducing everything from 25-27 apparently.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Nov 21, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Nov 21 said:


> 8dio are reducing everything from 25-27 apparently.



I predict that will cause me to spend some money.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 21, 2011)

Audiodamage "Blue Monday" 1-day sale, 25% off today only. 

http://www.audiodamage.com/

Use code "HOWDOESITFEEL" at checkout.


----------



## sbkp (Nov 21, 2011)

I can see it now... Someday composers will join the ranks of retailers and start having Black Friday offers. ONE DAY ONLY! 25% OFF ALL EPIC TRAILER CUES!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 21, 2011)

Waves "up to 70% off" on Friday.


----------



## bannedfromNS (Nov 21, 2011)

Hope there are deals somewhere in the US on Friday for 2tb 7200rpm drives.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Nov 21, 2011)

Hard drives are tough right now, because so much production was affected by the tsunami in Japan. High prices are mostly a function of limited availability at this point. I agree, though, it would be _really_ nice to see some deals.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 21, 2011)

was it the tsunami or the floods in thailand?
rsp


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 22, 2011)

...and right on cue, Hollywood Strings and Hollywood Brass both 20% off, bundled together 30% off.


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 22, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Nov 22 said:


> Waves "up to 70% off" on Friday.



Hey Guy

Where did you hear that news from? Curious!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 22, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Nov 22 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Tue Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Waves "up to 70% off" on Friday.
> ...



Big red adverts all over *cough*K*hack*V*splutter*R*ahem*


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol :D


----------



## clonewar (Nov 22, 2011)

zvenx @ Mon Nov 21 said:


> was it the tsunami or the floods in thailand?
> rsp



It's the flooding in Thailand.. It'll be a little while until hard drives come back down in price.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 22, 2011)

I just got the email from Apple on their Black Friday Specials:

FULL PRICE!


----------



## handz (Nov 22, 2011)

East WesTs 1 free product to one bought is a really tempting, I am thinking about getting HS Gold finally but still dont know what to add as a free item, Spaces, Pianos?


----------



## jtenney (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's a really good deal that looks like it's running through the end of November: two Rob Papen plug-ins for ten pounds or 12 euros!!

http://www.timespace.com/news/2302/

Seems like a winner...

later,
John


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 22, 2011)

jtenney @ Wed Nov 23 said:


> Here's a really good deal that looks like it's running through the end of November: two Rob Papen plug-ins for ten pounds or 12 euros!!
> 
> http://www.timespace.com/news/2302/
> 
> ...



This is a winner for sure!!

This delay plugin is really something else.


----------



## Reegs (Nov 22, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Tue Nov 22 said:


> jtenney @ Wed Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a really good deal that looks like it's running through the end of November: two Rob Papen plug-ins for ten pounds or 12 euros!!
> ...



Can you elaborate a little on why? Maybe it was the choice of source material or the effects applied, but that's not the impression I got from the demos.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 22, 2011)

Daryl @ Sat Nov 19 said:


> Guy, I'm really impressed. I didn't even know what Black Friday was. :lol:
> 
> D



For those of us with little or no money, it's just a regular day.


----------



## Udo (Nov 24, 2011)

SONiVOX, who sell Broadway Big Band and Lites, Symphonic Collection, etc, have a 25% off everything sale, e.g. Broadway Lites for $374.25

Coupon Code "Turkey", offer ends 12am (cst) November 29th 2011. www.SONiVOXMI.com


----------



## tumeninote (Nov 24, 2011)

Audiomidi sale:

IK Multimedia = 50% off on Black Friday
Steven Slate Digital = 50% off on Cyber Monday

http://audiomidi.com/black_friday2011.aspx


----------



## dagovitsj (Nov 24, 2011)

Native Instruments 50% for 5 days!

Unfortunately not Alicia Keys Piano, but a lot of other good stuff. 

http://www.native-instruments.com/#/en/


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 24, 2011)

dagovitsj @ Thu Nov 24 said:


> Native Instruments 50% for 5 days!
> 
> Unfortunately not Alicia Keys Piano, but a lot of other good stuff.
> 
> http://www.native-instruments.com/#/en/



No discount to Kontakt / Komplete upgrade / crossgrade either. Disappointing, in the event.


----------



## damstraversaz (Nov 24, 2011)

yes , it does not not works for update too ( for exemple kontakt 5).

edit: oups.... I miss you post noiseboyuk


----------



## dagovitsj (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, kind of disappointing regarding updates. 
Here is a list of all the products that's not 50% off. 
http://www.native-instruments.com/en/specials/holiday-sale-2011/legal-note/


----------



## bluejay (Nov 24, 2011)

Peter Alexander @ Sun Nov 20 said:


> Black Friday is an American term developed by news commentators to reflect that starting on the day after the American Thanksgiving holiday, driving into Christmas, many American businesses who operate at a loss (in the red), move into profit territory (the black).



Being a Brit I don't have much history with this term myself but I see a couple of websites that would disagree with you here...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Friday_(shopping)

http://www.cracked.com/article_19572_5- ... lieve.html


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 24, 2011)

jtenney @ Tue Nov 22 said:


> Here's a really good deal that looks like it's running through the end of November: two Rob Papen plug-ins for ten pounds or 12 euros!!
> 
> http://www.timespace.com/news/2302/
> 
> ...




Thanks John. Really outstanding value at $13 (USD). Been using Nuendo's Delay long enough. 


(seriously this is why EVERYONE using this board should contribute (donate). A great resource to help us all.


----------



## drumman (Nov 24, 2011)

Buy one get one free at Analogue Drums. Even their new products. Nice stuff.

http://www.analoguedrums.com/


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2011)

XPansion Dcam Synth Squad on sale @ audiomidi.com
I have heard great comments about this soft synth bundle, it's on sale though Dec. for $99.
This usually sells for $249.
Any users here? experience with it etc... 
Thanks
KG


----------



## khollister (Nov 24, 2011)

33& off at Soundiron except for Requiem Lite


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, so far I think the Waves sale is the one tempting me the most (if I can face the iLok authorization issues). Some of the deals are in, including Gold for $399. Furthermore, the resellers like wavesuniverse.com are participating, so another 20-30% of those prices too. It's literally just the one day sale tomorrow for that though, lots more deals to be announced.

http://www.wavesuniverse.com/7233/waves ... iday-sale/


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 24, 2011)

damn :( 

I was hoping for a discounted update to Kontakt 5. LAME!!

Atleast I don't need Kontakt 5 now though.


----------



## eschroder (Nov 24, 2011)

Bummed about the lack of upgrade discount here as well! =[


----------



## dasindevin (Nov 24, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Thu Nov 24 said:


> damn :(
> 
> I was hoping for a discounted update to Kontakt 5. LAME!!
> 
> Atleast I don't need Kontakt 5 now though.



yeah lame. but they have done the 50% off on/around christmas... so one can hope


----------



## synthphonix (Nov 24, 2011)

*CineSamples*

Everything but CineBrass (Core or Pro) is 30% - 40% off

http://cinesamples.com/retail/


----------



## jtenney (Nov 24, 2011)

Just to let people know that Time + Space seems to not be sending out download links for the Rob Papen Delay deal. I bought mine 48 hours ago, asked about the order after 12 hours (it is confirmed in the My Account section of the site), but so far nothing. I know that Audiomidi has gotten swamped in the past with the "no-brainer" promotions, but I would at least think a stock answer from T + S would be helpful.

later,
John


----------



## antoniopandrade (Nov 24, 2011)

US$ 149.99 for OCZ Vertex 3 120GB SSD at TigerDirect.com after mail-in rebate!

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=91218&sku=O261-6380


----------



## Folmann (Nov 24, 2011)

30% off all products from www.8dio.com


----------



## gregjazz (Nov 24, 2011)

Orange Tree Samples libraries (excluding our new Passion Flute jazz-rock flute sample library) are *40% OFF* this weekend by using the code: *OrangeFriday*

http://www.orangetreesamples.com


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 24, 2011)

Me too a little disappointed by NI. I think sales in years past were better. Still, to get 50% off of many of those instruments is nice.


----------



## Jean Paul (Nov 24, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Fri Nov 25 said:


> damn :(
> 
> I was hoping for a discounted update to Kontakt 5. LAME!!
> 
> Atleast I don't need Kontakt 5 now though.



Kontakt 5 is 50% Off as well.

check it out

http://www.native-instruments.com/#/en/ ... kontakt-5/


----------



## synthphonix (Nov 24, 2011)

Jean Paul @ 2011-11-25 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Fri Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > damn :(
> ...



I think people were talking about the update not being on sale. I was hoping for it too, but no dice. At least this means I can still wait to upgrade and not 'miss out' on a deal :D


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 25, 2011)

I respect the 50% off. Sadly I do not want any of the products from NI that are on sale :D

I was hoping for the upgrade to be half price because I know I'll need Kontakt 5 anyway.

I will continue waiting.

It's quite annoying because if you want 'Damage', you need to purcahse Kontakt 5 aswell, plus shipping for both.

Looking forward to the waves sale. I'd like to buy trans x and the L2 limiter. I cannot believe I don't have a limiter!


----------



## vrocko (Nov 25, 2011)

I just saw this and I thought I should pass it along. EZ Drummer blowout price.
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EZdrummer.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 25, 2011)

Dan-Jay @ Fri Nov 25 said:


> I respect the 50% off. Sadly I do not want any of the products from NI that are on sale :D
> 
> I was hoping for the upgrade to be half price because I know I'll need Kontakt 5 anyway.
> 
> ...



Yeah, definitely fancy the L2 (loved the hardware version), but it's not in the Gold bundle sadly.

I'm sorta wondering about NI's Razor... it's not in Komplete, is cheap as chips and might be good for when I try to be hip. Anyone used it?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 25, 2011)

Waves Silver for just over £150 at Waves Universe is really tempting me...

I've made myself a spreadsheet in Excel to examine and compare all the sales items I'm interested in! I'm so sad... :oops:


----------



## camgoold (Nov 25, 2011)

SPREAD SHEET! that's not sad, its genius 
tempted to go make one myself now, as I would love to pick up some bargains today. Especially in the plug in department.


----------



## jlb (Nov 25, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good 64 bit EQ plugin on sale today for Mac?

Jlb


----------



## handz (Nov 25, 2011)

Dont know if everybody noticed, EW have B Friday sale on now - but only older libs are included, not HB or HS there. Well they have some nice Christmas deals anyway.


----------



## jdawg (Nov 25, 2011)

complete composers collection, worth it?
its 700 and something dollars for today only.


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow....

Looks like the waves sale wasn't that good for me after all. None of the plugins I want went on sale, not to mention that the L2 is still 200 dollars. Looks like I'll be saving money this year


----------



## MaestroRage (Nov 25, 2011)

yeah this year is actually pretty tame on the sales interest scale for me. Saved quite a bit of money :D


----------



## BoulderBrow (Nov 25, 2011)

Jean Paul @ Fri Nov 25 said:


> Dan-Jay @ Fri Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > damn :(
> ...



Glad I saw this, thanks! Had to create an NI account before I saw the discount full version though.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 25, 2011)

*Complete Composers Collection for 2 days at 75% off*

EWQL: Complete Composers Collection for 2 days at 75% off

http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... stcount=10


----------



## mm (Nov 25, 2011)

50% off at Applied Acoustics http://www.applied-acoustics.com/ today only.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Complete Composers Collection for 2 days at 75% off*



RiffWraith @ Fri Nov 25 said:


> EWQL: Complete Composers Collection for 2 days at 75% off
> 
> http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... stcount=10



Just for the avoidance of doubt - it's 75% off the full individual retail prices of the 7 libraries, not 75% off the usual CCC price. The usual CCC discount is 67%, I think.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 25, 2011)

Folmann @ Fri Nov 25 said:


> 30% off all products from www.8dio.com



Not exactly: you need to buy 3 products in order to get the discount... :?


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 25, 2011)

Screw paying for something. PlanetZ is where developers give away free products.
How about a high quality Looper that can also be a GrainCloud Looper and become Granular...? Sahhhwweeeet.
I use a dual Ribbon controller and the x-y Joysyick Axis from Solaris for realtime controllin of this free and noble beast.

But glad to see so many folks happy and buyin things that give them pleasure.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/mooxer.jpg/


----------



## jtenney (Nov 25, 2011)

More on Rob Papen Delay:

I am still not getting any response from Time + Space. Has anyone had similar lack of response, or is there something really obvious that I'm not getting? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!

later,
John

PS I'm assuming that the version I could download from the Rob Papen site is just a demo, and that I would need the authorization # from T+S to make it into a full version.


----------



## hendyb (Nov 25, 2011)

do you think it is better to go with black Friday discount or better to just wait for Christmas discount?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 25, 2011)

Alexander Publishing (in the commercial section)
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=3598156


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.sonnoxplugins.com/pub/plugins/home.htm


50% off select Bundles. I probably would have looked into this had I not taken advantage of another sale before seeing this one.





Ryan


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 25, 2011)

mm @ Fri Nov 25 said:


> 50% off at Applied Acoustics http://www.applied-acoustics.com/ today only.



Thank you,I went back to their site and grabbed a great deal:


Well in case there is anyone who is thinking about this plug and already have some of the other AAS plugs,they have a great upgrade for the pro-bundle upgrade which also includes Chromophone.
I already had String,Ultra Analog &Strum E.........
So for $99(1/2 price Black Friday)
I got Chromophone,Tassman,Strum Acoustic &Lounge Lizard,imo this is a great deal!
So if you have any of their VI's from previous sales and want more then 1 AAS product TODAY is a great day to take advantage of a good sale.
The upgrade is tier priced dependent on what other products you already have.
I almost missed this,noticed 2nd time @ the site tonight.
Best,
KG


----------



## PavlovsCat (Nov 26, 2011)

Kirk Hunter Studios just extended their 75% discount off their orchestral libraries from their Group Buy until January 2, 2012. That includes Diamond (their full orchestral library), Concert Brass II, Concert Strings II and Pop/Rock Strings.


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anyone used Transient Master from NI?

It looks pretty nice. Just wondering if anyone thinks it does the job transient wise?


----------



## DDK (Nov 26, 2011)

anybody hear of any deals on 240gig SSD drives?
I saw one post for a 120gig


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 26, 2011)

FYI - the Waves 24 hour deal is now a 96 hour deal. You get an additional discount from the resellers Waves Universe.... and potentially you can get one of their $99 or $199 products for free, as you get a voucher for the same amount to discount on another purchase. It's a bit complicated, don't ask me to explain any more, it makes my head hurt.

Waves Universe couldn't cope with the volume yesterday and they shut up shop early, thinking it was just a 24 hours sale and completely overwhelmed with demand. Their reputation is very good though, and just to confirm they're totally legit. Hopefully they'll be reopening with the same deals today - Gold is around $300 from them, which is pretty amazing.


----------



## dasindevin (Nov 26, 2011)

eclipse @ Sat Nov 26 said:


> anybody hear of any deals on 240gig SSD drives?
> I saw one post for a 120gig




buy 2 and RAID 0 em' 

that would be pretty ridiculous


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 26, 2011)

kgdrum @ Fri Nov 25 said:


> mm @ Fri Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > 50% off at Applied Acoustics http://www.applied-acoustics.com/ today only.
> ...


Accchhhh! Stupid me didn't even think to look at the Bundle Upgrade.

I bought Chromaphone yesterday for $100, which is a good deal. But I already have have Ultra Analog and Tassman, so I could have gotten *everything* for just $25 more. ($125 in my case, since I only own two AAS instruments.) ~sigh~ Live and learn.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 26, 2011)

Mike Greene @ Sat Nov 26 said:


> kgdrum @ Fri Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > mm @ Fri Nov 25 said:
> ...



I was stunned when I actually noticed this(3rd time @ site yesterday: drummer jokes welcome 
I did a doubltake when I noticed it,totally surprised me how good a deal it was.
May i suggest you shoot them an email on Monday, maybe they will extend the upgrade as you are a long term user.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 26, 2011)

Sonokinetic free holiday download link from their Facebook page. 

Grabbed Kontakt 5. This was the scene at NI headquarters: 
http://www.twitvid.com/QM7T7

Saving the rest of my money for Cinebrass Pro, Christmas gifts and surprise bills...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 26, 2011)

This Waves deal through Waves Universe is really quite amazing. I got Gold and Vocal Rider combined for under $250. RRP for both is $1,000! WU have updated their website and I know know how to do it, and it's not too traumatic. Here's what you have to do:

Go to Waves Universe, then WU Specials, then £199 voucher deal. Order Vocal Rider - discount / sale price, $89.

Then go to this temporary page - http://www.wavesuniverse.com/temp-black-friday/ - and order the "Gold with voucher" from there, at $157. Total cost - $246.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 26, 2011)

kgdrum @ Sat Nov 26 said:


> I was stunned when I actually noticed this(3rd time @ site yesterday: drummer jokes welcome
> I did a doubltake when I noticed it,totally surprised me how good a deal it was.


Don't feel so bad, I looked at it, wanted the Chromaphone, but didn't do the doubletake to realize how good the price or bundle was. Now I'm past the time limit and out of luck. :oops:


----------



## dagovitsj (Nov 27, 2011)

Has anyone read the new message on waves universe's webpage about:

"Waves has extended the sale through 28 November, so we have opened our doors again for what is now called the Cyber Weekend Sale" 
http://www.wavesuniverse.com/7233/waves-universe-black-friday-sale/

Have I understood it correct that I still (monday is 28th) can use noiseboyuk's method to get both Vocal Rider and Gold Bundle for 246$?

I'll reckon that 28th is a normal working day in US, and I can contact wavesuniverse.com to get it confirmed (if they don't drown in all the orders)?


----------



## PavlovsCat (Nov 27, 2011)

I went through this thread and didn't see anyone mention that BOTH ezDrummer and BFD Eco are going for $29 USD each, less than 1/3 of the price they regularly sell for. I own both and find they're both excellent products for the price and I believe, at these prices, it's well worth picking up both of them (comparing the two, BFD Eco lacks a snare with a little ring to it, which you will find in ezDrummer). 

AudioMidi - BFD Eco for $29 USD
http://audiomidi.com/Products/fxp_bfdeco_sno/

Sweetwater - BFD Eco for $29 USD
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/BFDeco/

Sweetwater - ezDrummer for $29 USD
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/EZdrummer


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 27, 2011)

dagovitsj @ Sun Nov 27 said:


> Has anyone read the new message on waves universe's webpage about:
> 
> "Waves has extended the sale through 28 November, so we have opened our doors again for what is now called the Cyber Weekend Sale"
> http://www.wavesuniverse.com/7233/waves-universe-black-friday-sale/
> ...



Yes indeed (I did say it had been extended at the top!) I just added more stuff today too, good turnaround from Waves Universe. Everything works, everything's dirt cheap, it's all - frankly - too good to be true. Just make sure your extra voucher purchase is made from this Black Friday page, not the regular one:

http://www.wavesuniverse.com/temp-black-friday/


----------



## dagovitsj (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, thanks, noiseboyuk!

*Just two questions: *
1) In Cubase I set up my project with 44,1 kHz and 32 bit float. Do I have to choose 24 bit to be able to use the waves plugins, i.e. on V-EQ4 it says that: "Up to 24bit 96kHz resolution"?

2) I'm aware that no waves plugins is currently 64 bit. I reckon they will turn them into 64 bit during 2012. But if not, or, if they have to charge us for the upgrade to v9.0 (?), do we have to pay a price per plugin og bundle? Does anyone know how much this approx. will be? I think this is quite important to consider regarding this deal.

Cheers


----------



## eschroder (Nov 27, 2011)

Not so sure if this can even count as a black friday deal but I just picked up Heavyocity Damage for $240 from ebay. Don't worry, its not some sketch guy in China selling a ripped copy. It's an authorized reseller of their products. The have a buy it now option of 299 or a button to make an offer. After a bit of hagglging, I got a killer deal. Search for Heavyocity on ebay and it'll be one of the first ones listed.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 27, 2011)

dagovitsj @ Sun Nov 27 said:


> Oh, thanks, noiseboyuk!
> 
> *Just two questions: *
> 
> ...




thats my waves conspiracy theory. 

the reason waves have been pricing their plugins so aggressively is so they can get you on the back door or WUP update which is a $200 a year or if you only bought one plugin then its a bit less. 
you are entitled to free upgrade within a year i believe. 
but i started buying plugins once waves started doing all of these sales... 
its been more than an year so, if and when they come up with their 64 bit version... ill have to pay $200 for all my plugins. (renn bundle+L1+ssl)
:? 
cool plugins though.


----------



## Revson (Nov 27, 2011)

Sonivox 25% off everything through Monday:

http://rekkerd.org/sonivox-launches-thanksgiving-sale/


----------



## dubdecember (Nov 27, 2011)

dagovitsj @ Sun Nov 27 said:


> 1) In Cubase I set up my project with 44,1 kHz and 32 bit float. Do I have to choose 24 bit to be able to use the waves plugins, i.e. on V-EQ4 it says that: "Up to 24bit 96kHz resolution"?
> 
> 2) I'm aware that no waves plugins is currently 64 bit. I reckon they will turn them into 64 bit during 2012. But if not, or, if they have to charge us for the upgrade to v9.0 (?), do we have to pay a price per plugin og bundle? Does anyone know how much this approx. will be? I think this is quite important to consider regarding this deal.



1) No, works in 16bit fine.

2) You can use j-bridge. I'm on Windows 7 64 bit and J-bridge connects waves for me fine.

http://jstuff.wordpress.com/jbridge/


----------



## dagovitsj (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi! Thanks for your feedback. 

1) I have read that Friedemann Tischmeyer recommends working in 32 bit float in Cubase, and that goes for plugins as well, for several reasons ("When 3D information components occur at minus 95 dB, we cannot consciously hear them. However, we clearly miss them when they are no longer present" (Internal Mixing, p.49, Tischmeyer.)

As far as I understand, working at 16 bit you certainly miss 3D information. This is especially important if your mix consists of more than 8 tracks according to Tischmeyer. 

2) Nice to know that J-bridge will work fine with waves! Thanks.

Cheers


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 27, 2011)

dagovitsj @ Sun Nov 27 said:


> 2) Nice to know that J-bridge will work fine with waves!



It DOES, but it's hardly straightforward in my experience. It needs not only jBridge, but another program called shell2vst. The full gory details are here:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... =1#3598559


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 27, 2011)

If waves go 64bit, then I'm glad it won't concern me. I'm fine with using the 32bit version, seeing as though I use Pro Tools anyway.

As for the Waves update plan. It's per plugin or bundle that you have to pay. Is this a joke? Or does anyone think this is fair? I mean.. You pay for the plugins, but you have to pay more per plugin or bundle for the update which could be essential to upgrade to one day. Soon Waves 8 won't work in Pro Tools eventually. It's Kind of like Kontakt. I hate upgrading Kontakt, it's an annoying buy, but you have to!

Great plugins, just a times the prices and such are a little off putting. Then again, I think how lucky us Waves users are to be able to just choose a plugin and buy it, or even demo any plugin you want. Where as UAD.... You first have to buy the card, which is like a grand for a good one, THEN!! after you've spent a grand, you buy the plugins. Now that's what I call bullshit. You can't even demo them unless you have a card. I also don't believe they are that much better than the Waves versions. Waves does it for me.


----------



## dasindevin (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.fxpansion.com/

dcam synth squad is $99 ( i have heard very good things and am tempted, anyone have any thoughts on it?) 

and

geist is 150

until dec 31st


----------



## dubdecember (Nov 28, 2011)

dagovitsj @ Sun Nov 27 said:


> Hi! Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> 1) I have read that Friedemann Tischmeyer recommends working in 32 bit float in Cubase, and that goes for plugins as well, for several reasons ("When 3D information components occur at minus 95 dB, we cannot consciously hear them. However, we clearly miss them when they are no longer present" (Internal Mixing, p.49, Tischmeyer.)
> 
> ...



Sorry - for some reason I thought you were asking about 16 bit. It should work in 32 bit fine, I usually work in 24 bit but I did experiment with 32bit on a few projects and didn't have any trouble with the Waves plugins. I don't hear the difference so I just work in 24bit.

NoiseboyUK says that in his experience Waves did not work right away. In my own experience I literally installed J-Bridge, bridged the waveshell per J-Bridge's instructions (very easy and straightforward), and it worked immediately. So I guess it could go either way for you, but it looks like he solved the problem in his linked thread, in case your experience matches his.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 28, 2011)

dubdecember @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> NoiseboyUK says that in his experience Waves did not work right away. In my own experience I literally installed J-Bridge, bridged the waveshell per J-Bridge's instructions (very easy and straightforward), and it worked immediately. So I guess it could go either way for you, but it looks like he solved the problem in his linked thread, in case your experience matches his.



That's interesting - are you Mac or Pc, 32 or 64 bit OS? Matt (The Unfinished) and I both had the same issue, I'm W7 64 bit.


----------



## Cinesamples (Nov 28, 2011)

Cinesamples Tech Monday SALE ends TONIGHT (Monday 11:59pm PST).
Save up to 40% on most libraries.
http://cinesamples.com/retail


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 28, 2011)

Slate Digital plugs @ 50%. Get VCC for 125. I'm going for the mastering limiter!
http://www.slatedigital.com/shop/home.php?cat=249


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmmm, this has peaked my interest. I have gotten a LOT of mileage out of Voxengo's Elephant 2 BUT always on the lookout for a better mastering comp/limiter. Ned - are you referring to this one?


*FG-X Virtual Mastering Processor*




I must live a sheltered life - never heard of this group. :oops:


----------



## drumman (Nov 28, 2011)

Cyber Monday -- 50% off a bunch of Big Fish Audio titles:

http://www.bigfishaudio.com/cyber-monday.html


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 28, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ 28/11/2011 said:


> Hmmm, this has peaked my interest. I have gotten a LOT of mileage out of Voxengo's Elephant 2 BUT always on the lookout for a better mastering comp/limiter. Ned - are you referring to this one?
> 
> 
> *FG-X Virtual Mastering Processor*



Yes. I absolutely LOVE their VCC console emulation (permanent fixture on my tracks and busses), and took the comp/lim for a spin: wow!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> Rob Elliott @ 28/11/2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, this has peaked my interest. I have gotten a LOT of mileage out of Voxengo's Elephant 2 BUT always on the lookout for a better mastering comp/limiter. Ned - are you referring to this one?
> ...




Cool Ned - most of what I have down the road is 'mellow' orchestral. Have you tried the FG-X on softer orchestral? I wish I had more time but might give the demo a go late tonight - before the sale ends.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 28, 2011)

Get it for future projects in that case. I tend not to process mellow stuff much.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 28, 2011)

drumman @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> Cyber Monday -- 50% off a bunch of Big Fish Audio titles:
> 
> http://www.bigfishaudio.com/cyber-monday.html



you should read my thread about this company's license agreement...

hint: you cannot use their samples on music libraries w/o a special permission which is still a mystery to me if it exists.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2011)

For sure a deal breaker in buying anything from them.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> Get it for future projects in that case. I tend not to process mellow stuff much.




Agreed Ned. Many thanks.


----------



## dubdecember (Nov 28, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> dubdecember @ Mon Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting - are you Mac or Pc, 32 or 64 bit OS? Matt (The Unfinished) and I both had the same issue, I'm W7 64 bit.



I'm also Windows 7 64 bit (shrug).


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> Rob Elliott @ 28/11/2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, this has peaked my interest. I have gotten a LOT of mileage out of Voxengo's Elephant 2 BUT always on the lookout for a better mastering comp/limiter. Ned - are you referring to this one?
> ...





El Crapola. I ran the demo on a high profile vocal song I delivered last week. Wish I had it on THAT. It was a big job for me and would have paid $125 for just that gig. :cry: 


I also see this doing well on hybrid aggressive orch/synth material. Thanks again Ned.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2011)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> Slate Digital plugs @ 50%. Get VCC for 125. I'm going for the mastering limiter!
> http://www.slatedigital.com/shop/home.php?cat=249




Hey Ned - What is the VCC doing for you? What application?


----------



## playz123 (Nov 28, 2011)

Re: "most of what I have down the road is 'mellow' orchestral." and Slate VCC

VCC Mix bus on Brit N or RC Tube console...Drive ca. 2.5.  HTH.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2011)

playz123 @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> Re: "most of what I have down the road is 'mellow' orchestral." and Slate VCC
> 
> VCC Mix bus on Brit N or RC Tube console...Drive ca. 2.5.  HTH.




Seriously - Really how good is it? "Warm' up the samples?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's a steal on some RMX drum packs (at check out about $11/each). Use ONE suite on one cue and more then pays for itself. (just ordered world, vintage rock and 60's motown - all drum programming I stink at.)




https://www.esoundz.com/


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 28, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> playz123 @ Mon Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Re: "most of what I have down the road is 'mellow' orchestral." and Slate VCC
> ...



you can try the demo out if u have an ilok. 

also, 

airwindows.com offers a competition for the vcc. 
and a competition/his version of every steven slate product. 

i like the free channel plugin.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 28, 2011)

gsilbers @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Mon Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > playz123 @ Mon Nov 28 said:
> ...




I have ilok but VCC needs ilok2. Can't try it out before the sale ends. Oh well.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 28, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> playz123 @ Mon Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Re: "most of what I have down the road is 'mellow' orchestral." and Slate VCC
> ...



Yes, seriously.
I can recommend VCC (for whatever that is worth), and it does 'warm' things up, subtly, efficiently and tastefully. And if one wishes to add more drive they can, but I think 2.5 is quite sufficient for the type of music you mentioned. One needs to work with it for awhile to fully appreciate what it does, because it isn't 'in your face' unless you wish it to be. Rock musicians are going to use different combos of consoles and drive than classical composers will, but I suggest that there's something there for everyone......frank


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 28, 2011)

For the contrarian view-I bought the iLok2/Slate RC Tube combo, which was very reasonably priced, but I find the effect too subtle to be all that useful.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 28, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> For the contrarian view-I bought the iLok2/Slate RC Tube combo, which was very reasonably priced, but I find the effect too subtle to be all that useful.



No question they are somewhat subtle, but more noticeable results are obtained when both Mixbus and the Virtual Channel plug-ins are used, and you'll also get different results with the different consoles. It's important to match the consoles with the music. The RC Tube is only one of the consoles in the full version. There's a review of the product in Sound On Sound; well worth a read for anyone considering a purchase.


----------



## Diffusor (Nov 28, 2011)

NYC Composer @ Mon Nov 28 said:


> For the contrarian view-I bought the iLok2/Slate RC Tube combo, which was very reasonably priced, but I find the effect too subtle to be all that useful.



It's the cumulative effect when applied to individual tracks and busses where it really shines.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 28, 2011)

I think I was expecting something more like Vintage Warmer, which I have and like.


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 29, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Tue Nov 29 said:


> I have ilok but VCC needs ilok2. Can't try it out before the sale ends. Oh well.



iLok 2 exists and it may as well be sooner than later. Any new stuff is likely to need it.

I have VCC and like it very much but again, it's the emperor's new clothes unless our ears detect a difference.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2011)

Has anyone else purchased from Digital Slate on this offer? I ordered almost 20 hours ago and STILL do no have the DL links email? Yesterday late they said paypal must be bogged down (I got the paypal recpt in 5 mins emailed to me)? Feels like Slate's servers were overwhelmed on the sale.

I can use the demo but the automation limits are killing me on this mix.


----------



## studioj (Nov 29, 2011)

I picked them up from sweetwater late last night at the sale price and got my download codes this morning. Haven't installed yet, but I got both the FG-X and VCC.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2011)

studioj @ Tue Nov 29 said:


> I picked them up from sweetwater late last night at the sale price and got my download codes this morning. Haven't installed yet, but I got both the FG-X and VCC.




That's what I was afraid of. My order is sitting in a digital 'round file' somewhere. :oops:


----------



## jtenney (Nov 29, 2011)

@Rob--Jeez, only twenty hours?? I have been waiting a full week for Rob Papen Delay from T+S, with two query emails having gone unanswered. I guess I'm in a round file too somewhere... Frustrating.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 29, 2011)

Waiting for products seems like a common theme during these big sales.I ordered
D-cam From AudioMidi on Sunday(yes their new site is a bad work in progress)
Paid with paypal, no problem- go to AM it said cancelled,the next morning AM has reprocessed the order......and it says electronic delivery, after no dl link 24hours later try to call or leave message :
Can't get thru for several hours......finally last night I get a live voice @ AM.
Rep says order was cancelled because of no payment,I pointed out that I payed with paypal,after another few minutes the rep finds the payment and tells me it will be processed and I will have the dl link with in 1hour!
20 minutes later he calls me to explain D-cam is sold out ,they are actually selling the boxed version and will ship it in 1 or 2 days when they get it.
So the vendor doesn't know the form of the product or the site has it wrong, all I can do is wait now a few days and see if it comes.I could have purchased direct dl from XPansion but now I am waiting to see if AM gets it together.
I think the response from these sales has overwhelmed the marketplace, lol.
Happy Holiday's
KG


----------



## Udo (Nov 29, 2011)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Nov 30 said:


> Has anyone else purchased from Digital Slate on this offer? I ordered almost 20 hours ago and STILL do no have the DL links email? Yesterday late they said paypal must be bogged down (I got the paypal recpt in 5 mins emailed to me)? Feels like Slate's servers were overwhelmed on the sale.
> 
> I can use the demo but the automation limits are killing me on this mix.


The download link and code are in the invoice you received.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2011)

Udo @ Tue Nov 29 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Wed Nov 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else purchased from Digital Slate on this offer? I ordered almost 20 hours ago and STILL do no have the DL links email? Yesterday late they said paypal must be bogged down (I got the paypal recpt in 5 mins emailed to me)? Feels like Slate's servers were overwhelmed on the sale.
> ...




Hey Udo - I see that in the printed invoice - thanks. How did you get the license deposited in ilok? I just checked my ilok account and it only shows the 'demo' license that was deposited there yesterday.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 29, 2011)

Solved - as soon as you log in - they send an email. Wish their tech guy told me this 24 hrs ago. Thanks again Udo.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 29, 2011)

Alexander Publishing Black Friday Specials extended to December 3, 2011. 
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23831

MV String Ensembles 2.0 are now at duplication. Pre-Order pricing ends Dec 31 (please copy link into new browser).

http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products/Miroslav-Vitous-String-Ensembles-20---Composers-Dream__MV-String-spc-Ensembles-spc-2-prd-0.aspx (http://alexanderpublishing.com/Products ... prd-0.aspx).


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! 
Audiomidi delivered electronically,
So all in all a good deal but they are a bit chaotic @ Audiomidi right now,they don't even know if sales items are boxed or dl'd lol
=o


----------

